#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-19
<TenPhil> czajkowski: hey... so I contacted Charline in the design team, and it seems like I could work with her and provide information to them...
<czajkowski> TenPhil: excellent
<czajkowski> they are a very helpful team
<TenPhil> czajkowski: Yeah, I'm really happy that she was positive to giving some support for usability testing. :D
<TenPhil> Thanks for the tip!
<czajkowski> no problem
<czajkowski> if you need any more help just ask
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-20
<dinda> can someone point me to the directory where i can find system icons files?
<IdleOne> /usr/share/pixmaps
<IdleOne> 3rd time today I give that path
<daker> \o/
<dinda> heh!  thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<dinda> can I edit them with gimp and save to use in say a document?
<IdleOne> guess so
<IdleOne> I wouldn't know how to
<IdleOne> pleia2: seems to be having fun with svg lately she might know
<daker> dinda, svg => inkscape
<pleia2> yeah, you want to use inkscape, it's great
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, 22 July 2010 @ 22:00 UTC
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> just wondering does anyone in here mentor someone ?
<czajkowski> couple of questions wanted to ask
<pleia2> not formally
<czajkowski> just got asked to mentor someone
<czajkowski> and just wondering what folks suggest
<pleia2> I've done it in the past, the main things I consider when I take it upon myself to mentor someone is: do I have the skills they need and do I have the time
<pleia2> honestly the latter is the most important, mentees get very discouraged when you don't have time for them, rightfully so, they come to a mentor so they have someone to go to
<pleia2> so I don't formally mentor right now, can't make the time
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> I can help with most of it, they do want to get involve in design and I think there I can introduce her to people
<czajkowski> and help
<pleia2> yeah
<czajkowski> thanks for the advice
<pleia2> sure thing
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-22
<hypatia> czajkowski: your facebook got hacked :s
<daker> \o/
<hypatia> :s
<czajkowski> hypatia: cheers for the heads up was my own fault :(
<AlanBell> who is chairing the meeting?
 * pleia2 takes a step back
<pleia2> actually I can do it if no one else can (but usual disclaimer: I'm at work)
<czajkowski> evening folks
<maiatoday> hello
<czajkowski> pleia2: what is USA Central time in relation to me
<pleia2> um, it's one hour earlier than US eastern time
<pleia2> I'd have to look up what time zone ireland is though
<czajkowski> UTC +1
<pleia2> czajkowski: 6 hours, I think
<czajkowski> tank goo
<pleia2> sure
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467700/ spot any women?
<czajkowski> nope
<jledbetter> AlanBell, What's that?
<AlanBell> recent Ubuntu Members
<pleia2> AlanBell: rhonda
<jledbetter> Ah
<pleia2> she's the one who has been a DD for like a decade
<AlanBell> oh great
<AlanBell> 4.71%
<AlanBell> 587:29
<AlanBell> but that isn't an end of month figure so it will probably go down
<czajkowski> no other membership meetings is there this month
<czajkowski> EMEA Asisa happened
<pleia2> americas is tonight
<czajkowski> did USA
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> feck
<AlanBell> then again . . . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GerfriedFuchs
<AlanBell> "I know Gerfried in person as I've met him at debconf7"
<czajkowski> aye I've seen the her/him comments with regard to rhonda a few times so  don't know
<maco> AlanBell: it's a case of misgendering
<maco> rhonda identifies as a woman
<AlanBell> ah, ok
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> there are other things like the kubuntu team that can award membership, and people can expire so it isn't just the main member meetings that happen in a month
<maco> also the dmb meetings count
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 22:00. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> hello, welcome to our meeting! :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<pleia2> who all is here for this?
<czajkowski> \0/ Me I made it !
<AlanBell> o/
<Dolasilla> o/
<pleia2> we've got an agenda over here:
<pleia2> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/July2010/Agenda2
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/July2010/Agenda2
<IdleOne> o/
 * daker is watching
<pleia2> so unless anyone else has something, I'm going to dive into blueprint updates
<czajkowski> sounds good
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Blueprint updates
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Blueprint updates
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<pleia2> so - logo got marked as DONE!
<pleia2> all the files are linked in this email https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-July/002925.html
<pleia2> and on our wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources
<pleia2> I also updated our flier and sent a few hundred copies up with valorie to oscon this week :)
<pleia2> Mentoring: I spoke with Pendulum last week and since she's been quite busy we swapped roles, I'm now going to handle the rewrite and she'll be the primary reviewer before we toss it out for more review
<pleia2> so I need to do that :)
<pleia2> Website: elky you about?
<pleia2> I don't think we have any updates there
<pleia2> questions, comments?
<maco> is a theme sorted yet for the website?
 * hypatia checks in
 * hypatia was searching for parts
<pleia2> maco: no, we haven't started any of that
<maco> ohok
<pleia2> the idea is to just have a very basic page linking to all our resources
<jledbetter> o/
<pleia2> I mean, essentially that's what we have now, since i moved all but the front page the static content to the wiki
<pleia2> we just want something that looks nicer, maybe with pictures (we do have rights to our own pictures, and all those from the contest) and our new logo
<pleia2> jledbetter: I'm not sure if that's a wave or a raised hand, if it's the latter please feel free to jump in, no need to wait for turns :)
<jledbetter> pleia2, wave, sorry, was working and catching up :)
<AlanBell> I would suggest doing it all in the wiki
<pleia2> ok gotcha, just didn't want to miss anyone
<pleia2> AlanBell: getting rid of a website, redirecting ubuntu-women.org to wiki?
<AlanBell> yup
<pleia2> that's certainly a possibility, the only downside is the very limited control we have over wiki theming (right now: none)
<AlanBell> pages like this show the wiki can do pictures inline that look nice http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources
<pleia2> anyway, this is the project that elky is heading up so I don't want to get into it too much without her being here
<AlanBell> fair point
<pleia2> I also need to identify some pages that need to be rewritten, the front page certainly
<pleia2> I think that's pretty much it for the blueprint update
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Proposal to adjust meeting times based on new members - doodle poll?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Proposal to adjust meeting times based on new members - doodle poll?
<pleia2> hypatia: this one is yours :)
<czajkowski> ohh yes can we change this time
<czajkowski> as its really bad for most folks
<pleia2> I believe these times were selected by the last doodle poll, so presumably it averaged out as being the best for the majority
<czajkowski> really?
<pleia2> so the new members thing was brought up, maybe time to reanalyze
<AlanBell> it is quarter past midnight across most of europe
<pleia2> AlanBell: and it's 3PM during my work day for me :)
<jledbetter> But there are 2 meeting times already.
<pleia2> I kinda resign myself to the fact that it's going to be lousy for me due to my time zone though
<pleia2> anyway, time to do another doodle poll?
<czajkowski> well for over here it's either VERY early in the working morning for folks in EU or midnight
<czajkowski> so we kinda get fecked either way tbh
<czajkowski> but +1 doodle poll please
<pleia2> czajkowski: yes, and it's either the middle of the night for me, or during work
<pleia2> ah time zones :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye ther is no optium time I know
<pleia2> who wants to set up the doodle poll?
<Dolasilla> +1 for doodle poll
<czajkowski> but it'd be nice to get a post work time slot for both EU and USA to accomodate the majority of members
<pleia2> the early morning time was trying to cater to our asia-au folks
<pleia2> like one of our new leaders :)
<Pendulum> one thing is that the last doodle poll was done before everyone switched to DST
<Pendulum> which I think caused some of the problems
<jledbetter> Ah, didn't think of that. Wouldn't hurt to do another doodle poll so +1
<pleia2> can we get a volunteer to set it up?
 * pleia2 todo list already tooooooo long
<czajkowski> I can set it up
<pleia2> thanks czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> do we use 5 days or 7 just to let me know ?
<pleia2> [ACTION] czajkowski to set up doodle poll for team meetings
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  czajkowski to set up doodle poll for team meetings
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'd say 5
<czajkowski> grand job
<pleia2> I've never seen very much success with weekend meetings
<czajkowski> aye only ever seen the IRCC doing it
<pleia2> yeah, and I'm always outside playing during their meetings
<pleia2> hehe
<hypatia> thanks for taking that on, czajkowski
<czajkowski> not a bother I'll do one up and poke ye with it
 * czajkowski loves doodle
<pleia2> czajkowski: once we get the results we can talk about how we want to split it, maybe pick two most popular times that are hopefully not right next to each other or something
<pleia2> split it == assign meeting times for 2 meetings per month
<czajkowski> that's yer call I'll sort doodle out
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> ok... so
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Reminder to update ReportingPage for July
<pleia2> If anyone wants to add to it, please do! http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Reminder to update ReportingPage for July
<pleia2> if you can't edit the page, say so and we'll add you to the EditorGroup on the wiki (I asked canonical to open it back up to all of LP, but still waiting on them)
<czajkowski> pleia2: daft question should I add my talking on Ubuntu women at leeds to the reports page
<pleia2> that's pretty much it agenda-wise, anyone have any announcements?
<pleia2> czajkowski: yes, that'd be great, with link to slides!
<czajkowski> ok
<Pendulum> pleia2: any problem with my mentioning the accessibility team survey?
<pleia2> Pendulum: no, please do
<Pendulum> The Accessibility Team is working on a survey of people with impairments/disabilities so that we can create some personas to give to designers and developers
<Pendulum> the survey and more information can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Personas/Survey and http://access.libertus.co.uk/
<pleia2> thanks Pendulum :)
<pleia2> any others?
<pleia2> any other comments, bright ideas or anything else before we wrap up the meeting?
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> is there  a list of current mentees?
<czajkowski> is that a word even
<czajkowski> folks that are looking to be mentoring and are being mentored
<pleia2> no, we haven't really kept track of that
<pleia2> some folks don't want it publically know that they're being mentoried, so we've shyed away from a formal process for tracking it
<czajkowski> oh ok
<pleia2> it's certainly something we can discuss though, nothing is set in stone
<czajkowski> I was gonna say it'd be nice to see who we are helping and then others might be encouraged to help and ask for help
<pleia2> I agree
<czajkowski> I only ask as I'm helping someone
<pleia2> I'll take this into consideration when I start rewriting the docs, maybe it's something we can ask our mentees
<czajkowski> and it'd be nice to see others who are helping, like I asked yesterday a list of things to do
<pleia2> the beginners team has open mentoring, not sure how bugsquad and such do it
<pleia2> thanks for bringing this up, I'm also working with BT to collect a list of mentoring projects within ubuntu
<pleia2> thinking of putting together wiki.ubuntu.com/Mentoring or something that both UW and BT (and Youth? and others?) can use
<jledbetter> BT?
<IdleOne> beginners-team
<jledbetter> Thanks
<pleia2> beginners team
<pleia2> anything else?
<pleia2> ok, I think it's time to wrap things up then, thanks for coming everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 22:39.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<AlanBell> mentees is a real word, I wondered about it myself some time ago
<czajkowski> Thanks
<jledbetter> Thank you pleia2
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100722
<pleia2> there, all prettified
<pleia2> and it looks like we had a surveymonkey poll for the last time we decided this (it's linked in our header to "vote") but it's closed
<pleia2> once we have the doodle poll we'll update the link
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-23
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/14/national-clc-conference-leeds/
<czajkowski> I spoke recently at an event in the UK
<czajkowski> I was one of two female speakers the other speaker also spoke on open source.  out of 18 speakers
<pleia2> \o/
<czajkowski> ok tis late I am in need of some sleep
<czajkowski> toodles
<pleia2> night czajkowski
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, 12 August 2010 @ 12:00 UTC
<czajkowski> rww: is that you leaving comments on my blog
<rww> czajkowski: yup
<rww> it caught me on a verbose day, apparently :\
<czajkowski> heh no bother
<czajkowski> rww: mind if answer some of the stuff in -locoteams so others can learn from it
<rww> czajkowski: sure
<czajkowski> rww: it;s a novelty when folks leave comments on my blog I do try and reply back
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-24
<DarkNemesis> Almost half the people who play computers games in Britain are women, but they often prefer a different type of game http://bit.ly/aRmd3C
<elky> Is this the one that puts the women in their 40s?
<AlanBell> elky: can you see the video?
<elky> I'm arguing with flash at the moment it seems
<elky> or whatever codec it is
<AlanBell> probably with BBC geocoding too
<elky> i just have a black square
<DarkNemesis> elky, i dunno... i'm a woman/lass/girl/etc in her 20's
<AlanBell> hmm, it should say "go away you foreiger" or words to that effect I think
<AlanBell> anyhow it is showing a car racing game with a 14 year old lad playing it
<AlanBell> and saying his mum plays MahJong
<AlanBell> and saying facebook games like farmeville are for women
<elky> DarkNemesis, so am I, but i recall seeing some research a few months back about women in their 40s being the leading game playing demographic
<elky> AlanBell, ok, so it probably is riffing off the same research I'm thinking about
<DarkNemesis> elky, ahh ok, well first game i played was green bottles on the bbc micro
<AlanBell> elky: could be. It is basically pointing out that the non-action games industry is pretty big and targeted at women
<elky> AlanBell, it's around the right timeframe for mainstream media.
<AlanBell> some joyful advertiser pointing out all the crap they can sell to women when they are in a "receptive state of mind"
<elky> But yeah, it's interesting how the topic of a game changes who plays it. When it's not about the topics of games that do antisocial things, people who don't like antisocial things play the games. Funny that.
<AlanBell> the advertiser was a woman btw
<elky> As compared to the amount of product placement guys get (which is probably more) I'd say she was asked a leading question to get that comment.
<elky> This is probably not -project discussion though, so lets stop clogging up the logs.
<AlanBell> yup
<loverkiss> And why do nobody not write ?
<pleia2> loverkiss: this is the project channel for Ubuntu Women, apparently no one has anything to say about work they're doing on the project right now :)
<loverkiss> pleia2 , ;-P
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-25
<DarkNemesis> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jul/25/afghanistan-war-logs-military-leaks <<leak of files wikileaks :D #win
<AlanBell> that really is quite a long way offtopic
<czajkowski> DarkNemesis: not really appropiate
<DarkNemesis> sorry, but people need to know
<AlanBell> all the guardian readers already do
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-20
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 11 August 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<pleia2> so on our blueprint I volunteered to contact jono and get the condorcet poll set up and otherwise run the leadership election
<pleia2> but since I'm a candidate this is probably not a good idea
<maco> where's the list of nominees? i'll email him
<pleia2> can we get someone else to volunteer for this?
<pleia2> maco: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess/2011
<pleia2> what we need is the list from ~ubuntu-women in launchpad
<maco> and no, nigel, i'm not applying for yet another board
<maco> oh
<pleia2> [lyz] Contact Jono in July when ready for election to handle condorcet voting: TODO
<pleia2> ^^ my action item from UDS
<maco> so do i just give him the list of all the names?
<maco> im a little confused
<maco> i cant see everyone's email addresses...
<pleia2> to do condorcet voting we need a list of all email addresses from LP to add them to the poll, only canonical folks have been successful in getting such lists from launchpad
<pleia2> so jono said he'd help us out when election time came
<maco> ah ok
<pleia2> either by setting up the poll or getting us a list of public addresses and contacting the rest to see if they want to participate
<pleia2> us mere mortals can only email a handful of people per day via launchpad, so last time akgraner spent something like a week hitting her quota for contact every day to reach everyone
<maco> so i just tell him "hey get hte names from the thing and make a poll with these candidates"?
<pleia2> s/names/email addresses
<maco> doh
<maco> erm yes
<maco> ik
<maco> ok
<pleia2> the election isn't until August 9th, but we need the list now because we require the list from 30 days prior to the election
<pleia2> so don't make the poll until then, just get the list :)
<maco> oh i see
<maco> dan
<maco> *dang
 * maco sending correction email
<pleia2> sorry :)
<maco> doned
 * MarkDude wanted to see if anyone will be attending OSCON and can help with table?
<AlanBell>  ÆV/24
<AlanBell> wonder how I typed that
<maco> altgr+shift+z
<maco> at least thats how i get Æ
<AlanBell> that does < for me
<rww> it does Z for me. yay Windows!
<maco> GB keyboards are weird. you need 3 keys to get < ???
<maco> how do brits EVER do html?!
<rww> maco: umm, no you don't
<maco> or math?
<AlanBell> no, I have <> on keycaps
<maco> oh, just have two ways to get to them?
<AlanBell> so it seems
<maco> interesting
<Pendulum> maco: you mean you don't want to be on every board Ubuntu has all at once?
<maco> http://www.twam.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/us_international.png this is the layout i use
<maco> Pendulum: oh yeah just want to spend all my time on dmb, rmb, uw, and cc meetings uh huh...   i'm not lyz ;)
<maco> oh wait forgot tb
<Pendulum> :)
<maco> then thatd be all the boards i can remember
<Pendulum> maco: you forgot loco council
<maco> hm if ones with council in the name count then there's also kubuntu-council
<maco> and i think edubuntu has a council too
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Screenshot-Keyboard%20Layout%20%22United%20Kingdom%22.png
<AlanBell> Æ altgr+shift+a
<maco> WOAH
<maco> you have a key between Z and shift!
<maco> weeeeeeeird
<AlanBell> you don't O.o
<maco> nope
<maco> pipe is where your return key gets too-tall ;)
<maco> what is that character when you shift-backtick?
<AlanBell> ¬
<maco> what's it for?
<maco> and does this mean i have to stop explaining backtick as "un-shift tilde"?
<AlanBell> no idea, I have a vauge recollection that it is a mathematical symbol for logical not, or perhaps something from set theory
<maco> oooh yeah...that's common enough to warrant *not* being third-level?
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negation
<maco> woah
<AlanBell> I was right first time :)
<maco> are the third levels on v/b left and right double quotes?
<maco> instead of just having straight quotes?
<AlanBell> “”
<AlanBell> yes, never knew they were there
<maco> oh how odd
<maco> they put Þ on P
<AlanBell> straight quotes are on shift 2, where they belong
<maco> i know it looks like it, but i think ours makes more sense semantically, since it's thorn...it's for a th sound...it goes with T
<maco> i am now sad that wynn is not on keyboards though
<maco> i re-learned about wynn when i showed Pendulum my 11th century calligraphy of the Lords Prayer
<maco> at first i wondered why i put thorn into the text when writing it since the things i see online use a w, then i realised no, thats not a thorn, the strokes are different, and i looked up the anglo saxon alphabet, and sure enough, w used to be written as Ç·
<AlanBell> you have Á as a single chord which is nice, I have to press altgr+; then A
<AlanBell> it does need an interrobang key
<AlanBell> anyhow, late here, night maco and all o/
<maco> bye
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-21
<pleia2> so, nominations phase ended a half hour ago, can someone volunteer to send out the "nominations phase has ended, leave testimonials for the 4 candidate candidates now" email?
<maco> aye
<pleia2> ty maco :)
 * pleia2 needs to drink more coffee and stop repeating words
<maco> doned
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-07-19
<belkinsa> join #ubuntu-women
<belkinsa> Sorry, ignore that.  :)
<pdurbin> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-07-20
<pdurbin> crazy what happened to this woman: http://rhrealitycheck.org/article/2013/06/08/no-texas-law-does-not-say-you-can-shoot-an-escort-who-refuses-to-have-sex/ ... so sad :(
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday August 13th at 89:00 UTC
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday August 13th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-07-20
<docktownmayor> Anyone there?
#ubuntu-women-project 2018-07-19
<wtflol> hi
